# What are you using for I/O speed benchmark?



## bigb89 (May 8, 2014)

Hello guys,

I just wanted to get some input on what you use to calculate disk read/write speed? What kind of testing/tools do you guys use?

Furthermore, are there any tools/tests that are specifically used for UFS or ZFS  filesystems when calculating disks read/write speed?

I would like to hear more on what you guys are using.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2014)

bigb89 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get some input on what you use to calculate disk read/write speed? What kind of testing/tools do you guys use?


Use benchmarks/bonnie++.



> Furthermore, are there any tools/tests that are specifically used for UFS or ZFS  filesystems when calculating disks read/write speed?


Not that I know off.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 10, 2014)

bigb89 said:
			
		

> I would like to hear more on what you guys are using.


I use benchmarks/iozone. On the author's web site, you'll see a link to contact the author for some MS Excel macros which produce nice graphs like this.


----------



## bigb89 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I'll install both of them (bonnie++ and iozone) and give it go. 

Until now, I only knew to use dd to perform simple I/O benchmark tests.


----------

